
Show HN: YouTube – Every Second - WolfRock
http://www.everysecond.io/youtube/
======
poc13bn
I am just curious what is the purpose of these kind of apps? and is it real
time data?

------
user7878
Stats are stop increasing while clicking on the Sources | Images Sources. if i
don't close ALERT box everything stops..

------
imakesoft
I'm also curious is the data real time and where does it come from?

------
jaytaylor
I didn't know YouTube operational expenses exceeded Ad revenue. Interesting.

~~~
patatino
Maybe it means the ad revenue youtube pays the creators?

------
polejniczak
"Views on your channel: 0"

